# Shimano calcutta 400 d for trade



## matt c (Dec 1, 2007)

I have an almost new calcutta 400 d with box and everything that comes with it i would like to trade for a akios tournament 555 or 656 or daiwa 7h tmag st. If anyone is interrested I can send pics. Thanks for looking

Matt


----------



## matt c (Dec 1, 2007)

I would also consider a shimano or daiwa longcast spinning reel


----------



## matt c (Dec 1, 2007)

I would also trade for a penn torque 12 in good shape


----------



## moejm23 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have shimano thunnus ci4 12000 in excellent condition if you are interested?


----------



## matt c (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks but not really looking for a thunnus


----------

